# Form for Renewing The PdiS



## BobbyS (Sep 4, 2014)

My initial PdiS is expiring and I am filling out the forms for the first renewal. There are a few sections that I have questions about that I hope someone experienced in this activity can answer for me.

1. Sezione 5 - Dati Visto - I have read that this sections should be completed only 
when applying for the initial PdiS, not for renewals. Is this true?

2. Sezione 6 - Richiesta Rinnovo Titlo/Documento Di Viaggio - Is it true that this 
section should be completed only by refugees and "stateless" people? 

3. After Sezione 7 the only items to be completed are 113 and 116 since I am only
filing for myself, true?

I appreciate any help and/or guidance.

Bob


----------

